# Cornering fixed - any tips? and any other general handling tips!



## edindave (5 Jul 2012)

T-1 to N+1 for me... should be getting my Viking tomorrow.

One thing I'm a bit nervous about is cornering when pedalling. Has anyone got any tips and any other general handling tips for people new to fixed?

Cheers!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jul 2012)

Don't be nervous. unless you've got long cranks (i'm talking >180mm) you'll only bang a pedal on the road if you get too near the curb. you'll be reet.


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Jul 2012)

Things that I found out when riding fixed for the first time:

1. Pedal strike is not really an issue (see post above).

2. You may want to make sure you can't clip the front wheel with the toe of your shoe. It can be unhelpful if this happens.

3. Keep pedalling while moving... Sounds obvious, but you may find that you stop pedalling at times (cresting a hill or when looking behind). If you stop pedalling, you may be launched out of the saddle.

4. Think about how you want to attach your feet to the pedals. There as many answers to this one as there are fixed-gear riders. I prefer SPD clipless. Some use straps.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2012)

must admit i had the same worries , but so far not had any issues


----------



## colly (5 Jul 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> 2. You may want to make sure you can't clip the front wheel with the toe of your shoe. It can be *unhelpful* if this happens.


 
Nice way of putting it.


----------



## Arthur (5 Jul 2012)

I'd agree with the above. It took me about 5 minutes to get out of the habit of freewheeling when cornering...after you've had your knees wrenched off a couple of time you'll be fine.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Don't be nervous. unless you've got long cranks (i'm talking >180mm) you'll only bang a pedal on the road if you get too near the curb. you'll be reet.


 
This is correct. Never hit the road despite hammering some corners in commuting. I have, however, smacked curbs doing 'filtering'. 

Oh yeh, pedal overlap. Fortunately only one of my geared bikes has that. Might be spectacular on a fixed.


----------



## edindave (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks.

The cranks are 170mm, 44T and a 16T fixed cog.

I'll check to see if there's any toe overlap, and if so I'll have to try to remember not to steer with the bars if I'm moving slowly. 

I'm going borrow the SPDs off another bike as I'm used to them and they're set quite loose.

What I keep imagining happening is, the natural tendency to freewheel when cornering with the outside foot at 6 o'clock, and me ending up wrenching my knees and/or skidding out of control. I used to do spinning classes and remember wrenching my knees a couple of times when I forgot to keep pedalling, so hopefully this will be a quick learning curve! 

Cheers guys.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2012)

You will try and freewheel almost immediately, then you'll get a kick. It soon stops. I advise you don't tackle any long downhill sections at first... like a runaway rocket.


----------



## Smurfy (5 Jul 2012)

Times you might be tempted to freewheel:
1. Removing bottle from bottle cage
2. Potholes
3. Turning round to check behind you

For the first two, the bike will simply give you an abrupt reminder that pedalling is mandatory. The third is particularly hazardous, because if you rotate your hips too far you will be unable to pedal smoothly.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Jul 2012)

fossyant said:


> This is correct. Never hit the road despite hammering some corners in commuting. I have, however, smacked curbs doing 'filtering'.
> 
> Oh yeh, pedal overlap. Fortunately only one of my geared bikes has that. Might be spectacular on a fixed.


 
Only hit a curb once,one of those central islands for peds to wait on,hit it with my right pedal on setting off,
nearly launched me off as the rear wheel left the ground,
I've got pedal overlap on my MKM, only really a problem going through subways negotiating the ramps
at the bottom,Try and avoid potholes rather than riding over them, you can sometimes get boxed in with a car
on your right and a bad pothole in front of you can lead to some dodgy moments


----------



## palinurus (6 Jul 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Times you might be tempted to freewheel:
> 1. Removing bottle from bottle cage
> 2. Potholes
> 3. Turning round to check behind you
> ...


 
4. Using brake or brakes, esp. downhill.
5. Farting


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2012)

palinurus said:


> 4. Using brake or brakes, esp. downhill.
> 5. Farting


+1 for farting.

I can't do it while pedalling.


----------



## al-fresco (6 Jul 2012)

colly said:


> +1 for farting.
> 
> I can't do it while pedalling.


 
Oh I can pedal and fart at the same time now - it took a bit of practise though.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jul 2012)

ahhh...but can you do this yet? nsw


http://todayilearned.co.uk/wp-conte...ng-you-did-not-know-about-tour-de-france.jpeg


----------



## Herr-B (6 Jul 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> http://todayilearned.co.uk/wp-conte...ng-you-did-not-know-about-tour-de-france.jpeg


 
A little more discrete than Paula Radcliffe, but not much. An incentive not to be behind them, I suppose.


----------



## edindave (6 Jul 2012)

More great tips folks thanks, especially the bodily function related ones 

Well I got the bike and have done about 1 mile or so clipless (SPD) round the block a few times.

First thing I need to do it get a shorter stem, from a 110mm to a 60mm. I can reach the tops OK but the hoods and brakes are just miles away! From above it probably looks like I'm being crucified when I'm on the hoods. I think I might change the 44cm bars at some point to 40cm bullhorns but I'll see how I get on with the shorter stem first.

Now, stopping and dismounting... that had me toiling! While one leg was unclipped the other one is still turning! Is there a knack to it? Or is it a case of working out your own way of unclipping and stopping?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jul 2012)

unclip one leg, leg over when the other reaches the top stroke, brakes on when loose foot hits floor and other foot at bottom of stroke. saves stretching over the top bar and saddle.


----------



## edindave (6 Jul 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> unclip one leg, leg over when the other reaches the top stroke, brakes on when loose foot hits floor and other foot at bottom of stroke. saves stretching over the top bar and saddle.


 
 That's going to take a bit lot of practise (preferably on a cushioned surface). I would have to unclip the opposite foot to what I do normally. I've never been able to do that leg over stopping thing on a freewheel either!


----------



## jim55 (6 Jul 2012)

i found on mine that say youre coming to lights or something and have to stop ,stop before the line or something when ur crank arm is at the 1 -2 oclock pos and un clip with the other ,cos normally on frewheel u can coast up to the stop line


----------



## edindave (6 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> i found on mine that say youre coming to lights or something and have to stop ,stop before the line or something when ur crank arm is at the 1 -2 oclock pos and un clip with the other ,cos normally on frewheel u can coast up to the stop line


 
Cheers Jim. Think I'm not going to get a real feel of the bike until I have the shorter stem. Hopefully it'll arrive early next week. The exaggerated stretched position when I brake isn't helpful!


----------



## jim55 (6 Jul 2012)

thats the only thing i struggled with ,and i found when stopping it was easier to stay in the seat when stoppinh instead of faffing about trying to get clipped back in when u first set off kinda standing astride the bike -wee tip -do not look at the pedals when trying to clip in just try and kinda catch it as it comes round


----------



## Boris Bajic (6 Jul 2012)

I use eggbeaters on my fixopholous fixed-gear fixie and they are a doddle to get into and out of.

Just as a ball lobbed into the air must be stationary for a split second at its maximum height, so a bicycle is beatifully still for a moment after you've stopped pedalling.

That gives you plenty of time to unclip and put a foot down.

All that sodding about with trackstands at traffic signals is for those who want to look cool.

I write this as someone who has never mastered the art of the trackstand, so you may detect a bias in my opinion.


----------



## edindave (6 Jul 2012)

A few folk in work ride fixed with eggbeaters. I dunno how they work but I'll see if I can get a demo. Are they easier with fixed than SPDs?


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I use eggbeaters on my fixopholous fixed-gear fixie and they are a doddle to get into and out of.
> 
> Just as a ball lobbed into the air must be stationary for a split second at its maximum height, so a bicycle is beatifully still for a moment after you've stopped pedalling.
> 
> ...


 
I bought some egg beaters off Cubist and the more I use them the more I like them.


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> A few folk in work ride fixed with eggbeaters. I dunno how they work but I'll see if I can get a demo. Are they easier with fixed than SPDs?


 
Probably a little easier to get in and out of than spd's but when you are used to spd's it isn't an issue anyway.


----------



## Boris Bajic (6 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> A few folk in work ride fixed with eggbeaters. I dunno how they work but I'll see if I can get a demo. Are they easier with fixed than SPDs?


 
You can get clipped into them on all four sides. I find them very east to get in and out of and I like the fairly floaty feel I get from the fairly generous float.

There is no platform to speak of, so you might want to use quite a stiff shoe, but I just use the crap old SPD shoes I had lying around.

The cleats diiffer slightly from SPD ones. They look similar, but neither type works in the other pedal. If you have limited shoes and several bikes, it can be tiresome to switch your cleats around.

Eggbeaters are slightly 'Marmitey'. Lots of people seem to love them; lots think they are just a poseur's toy and completely pointless. 

Some people also have issues with their quality (and relative lack of bearings). I like them, but there are other opinions.


----------



## edindave (6 Jul 2012)

More food for thought thanks Colly, Boris.
Maybe it's the timing I'm having an issue with rather than the type of cleat. I'm probably over-thinking it as well. 
I should probably stick with SPDs. Been using them for a couple of years with no problems.
I'll maybe see if I can get a go with eggbeaters but I am also wary of trying too many new things at once.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jul 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> ahhh...but can you do this yet? nsw
> 
> 
> http://todayilearned.co.uk/wp-conte...ng-you-did-not-know-about-tour-de-france.jpeg



Those teams are so well synchronised!


----------



## edindave (7 Jul 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Those teams are so well synchronised!


Do they have special elastic in their bib shorts cos I know if I tried that it would end in disaster!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (7 Jul 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I use eggbeaters on my fixopholous fixed-gear fixie and they are a doddle to get into and out of.
> 
> Just as a ball lobbed into the air must be stationary for a split second at its maximum height, so a bicycle is beatifully still for a moment after you've stopped pedalling.
> 
> ...


 

Eggbeaters all the way here too,I had shimano cheapies before but the bearings started making horrible
noises after 6 months,rebuilt em many times only for them to start grinding within a few hundred miles,they were horrible
to get out of as well,felt like you were gonna pop your knee unclipping.Moved up to eggbeaters a year ago,never had to
touch them since and your foot just glides out when you need it to.

I've never seen the point in trackstanding either,It's easier to adjust your speed so the light turns to green just as you get 
to the line.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> More great tips folks thanks, especially the bodily function related ones
> 
> Well I got the bike and have done about 1 mile or so clipless (SPD) round the block a few times.
> 
> ...


 
I've never used clipless on my fixed, I use clips and straps, I've got clipless on my geared bike, Time Freerides, I prefer clips and straps, I've always used clips and straps on my fixed bikes, I recon I'd struggle to unclip on fixed.


----------



## al-fresco (7 Jul 2012)

I've never used anything other than SPDs on fixed. Can't really imagine riding in anything else - especially with the steep downhills around here. Having said that I'll probably give egg-beaters a try in the future.


----------



## jim55 (7 Jul 2012)

dave r said:


> I've never used clipless on my fixed, I use clips and straps, I've got clipless on my geared bike, Time Freerides, I prefer clips and straps, I've always used clips and straps on my fixed bikes, I recon I'd struggle to unclip on fixed.


I find while the cranks rotating I can't get one foot in the strap , I have double sided spds and I just peddle and it clips in , when I had straps n it I ended up with one foot just using the flat side and the toe clip scraping along the ground going round corners , with the result it's mostly ground away , put the spds on to try them thinking it b really hard on fixed but it's actually easier ,spds all the way for me))


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2012)

I've still not plucked up the courage to make my Viking fixed yet; I enjoy freewheeling downhill too much. I've skiffed the outside of wider shoes however, pedalling through a corner  nothing major though. I actual find the 44cm bars although way too large on the hoods that I gravitate to the flats and find them comfy.


----------



## Theseus (7 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I've still not plucked up the courage to make my Viking fixed yet; I enjoy freewheeling downhill too much.


 
Go-on, go-on, go-on.

You know you want to.

That way, the next time we do the Borders Raid, we can have all 3 of us on fixed.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> I find while the cranks rotating I can't get one foot in the strap , I have double sided spds and I just peddle and it clips in , when I had straps n it I ended up with one foot just using the flat side and the toe clip scraping along the ground going round corners , with the result it's mostly ground away , put the spds on to try them thinking it b really hard on fixed but it's actually easier ,spds all the way for me))


 
I don't have any trouble getting my foot in, but I have been using clips and straps for about 25 years, I usually get my foot in as soon as I've started to move, when the cranks have hardly started to turn, it gets more difficult the faster the cranks are turning.


----------



## edindave (7 Jul 2012)

I've never tried clips and I'm not hearing anything to put me off SPDs, in fact I'm feeling encouraged to stick with SPDs by a lot of these posts. Thanks guys


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> I've never tried clips and I'm not hearing anything to put me off SPDs, in fact I'm feeling encouraged to stick with SPDs by a lot of these posts. Thanks guys


As you'll know by now the Viking is a heavy bike and clips just make that little difference which makes climbs doable they also give the confidence to descend faster (at least on the freewheel)


----------



## edindave (7 Jul 2012)

To begin with I plan to use it Mon-Fri, for my 2.5mi commute to work and 15mi extended ride home, but no real hills/descents apart from a short 1:10 in Cramond


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> To begin with I plan to use it Mon-Fri, for my 2.5mi commute to work and 15mi extended ride home, but no real hills/descents apart from a short 1:10 in Cramond


Its perfect for that and you can get a decent work out on the 15mi ride etc when you don't have time.


----------



## Smurfy (8 Jul 2012)

edindave said:


> Now, stopping and dismounting... that had me toiling! While one leg was unclipped the other one is still turning! Is there a knack to it? Or is it a case of working out your own way of unclipping and stopping?


 
Don't unclip until you're stationary, or almost stationary. You won't fall over instantly, there's plenty of time to release from the pedals. Unclip your left foot, and put that foot down. That will result in you leaning away from the traffic, and you'll be less likely to get your foot run over if someone passes too close.

For those who don't want to dismount their bicycle in the normal manner, fixed-wheel offers the totally cool option of going from riding to walking in one fluid motion, by using the fixed wheel and momentum to push you upwards and backwards off the bike.


----------



## colly (8 Jul 2012)

YellowTim said:


> For those who don't want to dismount their bicycle in the normal manner, fixed-wheel offers the totally cool option of going from riding to walking in one fluid motion, by using the fixed wheel and momentum to push you upwards and backwards off the bike.


Looking forward to your instruction video to show us the way.


----------



## Smurfy (8 Jul 2012)

colly said:


> Looking forward to your instruction video to show us the way.


 
I only started riding fixed-wheel last year, so after decades of riding bicycles with freewheels, I usually forget there's another way to dismount. As Sheldon says, it's probably easier with flat pedals rather than clipless. If you've got clipless pedals you have to position your foot quite carefully, or you'll end up clipping in again when you're using the fixed-wheel to push you upwards and backwards. When I do it, I unclip with both feet and pedal with the toe of my shoes for a few yards. It's nowhere near as difficult as it sounds, I managed it the first time I tried.


----------



## jim55 (8 Jul 2012)

this is like me staggering about lol

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sCnT_SzYko

and this one is very cool but not much use if ure clipped in

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjVUc_UWldw


----------



## Smurfy (10 Jul 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Oh I can pedal and fart at the same time now - it took a bit of practise though.


 
Just as soon as you can do that on a unicycle, you'll have a job for life at the circus!


----------



## al-fresco (11 Jul 2012)

YellowTim said:


> Just as soon as you can do that on a unicycle, you'll have a job for life at the circus!


 
But not as good as the alternative - which would be learning to fart while trackstanding!


----------

